# Sand Fleas??



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

Where are y'all getting fresh sand fleas? It is still early for the rake, because I have only caught 2. When it is warm, no problem.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I have not had any trouble with the rake. It takes some more time than usual but they are out there. Gives you something to do while the lines soak. Most of the local bait shops have had them in stock as well. 

I have not had anything hit sand fleas yet this year. Always on shrimp.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i've been catching alot of fleas. at least 20 each time i go out. there was a good thread on here somewhere that had a good diagram on where the fleas where for low, mid and, high tides. cant find it now but what i do is walk up and down where the waves are breaking on shore and find a soft spot of sand. thats where i find fleas.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been trying to find fleas with a rake and feel helpless with the thing. 
Dig dig dig no fleas.

Is there a visible key to them being there?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Read this page:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/sandfles-17414/index7/


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I rake up the most of my worthwhile fleas in the first two mounds that form right behind the beaches wave break. You'll get wet, but you'll have fleas! When I rake right at the wave break in gentler waves, I usually haul up quite a bit. Remember to use your legs to pull, it can be a pain in the...have fun man! Catch you some!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah Happy's got it!!


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Look for the antennas as well. They usually congregate together.


----------

